
Ask HN: Which self-hosted, enterprise-ready Slack alternative do you use? - intellent
There’s HipChat Server. However, since Atlassian launched Stride, I fear HipChat will fall behind.<p>My company does not want to use yet another free Slack alternative on GitHub. We’d love to pay and have a phone number to call if things go south.<p>End-to-end-encryption (as in: DB admin cannot read anything) would be a plus, of course.
======
jsiepkes
Were using Zulip. Before that we used Mattermost but we migrated to Zulip
because of its (in our opinion) superior conversation threading model and
never looked back.

Mattermost, Slack, etc. all work fine when you work on a project basis but
when you work on a lot of short lived operational issues (for example "Issue
with invoice XYZ" Slacks conversational threading model breaks down quite
fast. At least it did for us.

iirc there is also a paid hosted version of Zulip but I don't know that for
sure.

~~~
nature
The hosted version is free for FLOSS projects and has a premium option:
[https://zulipchat.com/plans/](https://zulipchat.com/plans/).

------
maze-le
Mattermost, works quite good. It is also pretty simple to set up and deploy.

[0]: [https://github.com/mattermost/mattermost-
server](https://github.com/mattermost/mattermost-server)

EDIT: just read your post entireley.

>> 'My company does not want to use yet another free Slack alternative on
GitHub'

So that one is not what you are looking for. But I keep the post in case
anyone is interested in it...

~~~
krisives
Nobody runs a SaaS for Mattermost?

------
andscoop
Along the same lines as the question, does anyone consider keybase.io teams
feature a viable alternative for small to medium sized teams?

~~~
intellent
We currently do use Keybase teams. We love the concept. Unfortunately, we do
not consider Keybase production-ready, yet.

Especially the mobile apps are pretty buggy atm, which is one consideration
why we’re looking for an alternative.

------
factorialboy
IRC?

------
ahdroit
"End-to-end-encryption" has flailed us.

------
msh
microsoft teams

~~~
twunde
I'll second this. While it's not self-hosted, it is the only SAAS option
that's actually usable in regulated industries. The main consideration is that
the api is slightly different and some integrations aren't as nice (Looking at
you PagerDuty)

